# ISO: Florida Estuary Substrates & White Mangrove Propagules



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Note: I have already posted this inquiry in the Wanted sub-forum. I hope it's OK to re-post here in hopes that somebody in Florida will see it. 

Seller feedback: hydrophyte.

*ISO: Florida Estuary Substrates & White Mangrove Propagules*

I'm working on a new aquarium project and I hope somebody here who lives near the coast in Florida or Puerto Rico might be interested in a trade. This setup is intended to emphasize the microbial ecology of brackish estuaries, so I'm seeking a few cups of rich, muddy estuary sediment in order to establish the more or less authentic microflora. It would also be great to source some live White Mangrove (_Laguncularia racemosa_) propagules for the same project. I've grown this tree before in brackish tanks and it is an attractive plant that also prospers better then the widely available Red Mangrove (_Rhizophora mangle_), but unfortunately doesn't seem to be available for sale anywhere.

I have found a few already, but I could probably also use some more Black Mangrove (_Avicennia germinans_) if they might appear in the field.

I have a few interesting things here I can offer in trade. Soon I will have more mini terrarium palms available and those are real cool plants. Other various nice collector plants here include a number of tropical conifers and various species _Passiflora_. I also have more standard vivarium choices including mini ferns, _Begonia_ and _Peperomia. _

Note that Mangrove trees, even little ones, are protected everywhere in the US. But it should be OK to pick up a few loose propagules from a beach or sandbar as long as you are outside of a park or other protected area. Double-check your area's rules if you have any doubts.

Thanks for reading! Just send me a PM with any questions or for detailed plant availabillity lists.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a bump.

Thanks for considering this.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you require east coast estuary sediment? I can walk down the street here and get you some nice, clean, NorCal estero muck.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Would a few scoops of mud from the Indian river, cocoa beach suffice?


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

The question is how do we get it to you?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

The OP asked for PMs. That'll keep this from turning into a discussion, too. 

Thanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

jgragg said:


> Do you require east coast estuary sediment? I can walk down the street here and get you some nice, clean, NorCal estero muck.


That sounds like pretty nice mud, but I think I need to stick with Atlantic or Caribbean material.



jeffkruse said:


> Would a few scoops of mud from the Indian river, cocoa beach suffice?


Yes. I'll send a PM.



Socratic Monologue said:


> The OP asked for PMs. That'll keep this from turning into a discussion, too.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey, I got the stuff and I've been PM'ing you. Please respond.


----------

